# Unique Triangle Sprocket Featherstone, 1896?



## carlalotta

I got this incredible 1896(?) Featherstone bicycle for Christmas. It has a very strange triangle sprocket with an off-set rear sprocket. The sprocket system has a three to one ratio. When the peddle sprocket is rotated to the low point the rear sprocket is off-set to the rear to keep the slack out of the chain. I have never seen anything like this. It is not homemade. Anyone have any information on this bicycle?










http://s963.photobucket.com/albums/ae112/carlalotta/?action=view&current=IMG_0227.mp4


----------



## pelletman

Wow!  Cool.....


----------



## Wcben

Bizarre!  Very cool, looks like someone was playing with. Elliptical a long time ago!


----------



## Coaster Brake

Wow, that's really awesome!
Now the next question is, how does it ride?


----------



## Gary Mc

WOW!!!!!!!!  Never seen anything like that and no clue but it is super cool.  Now that is a chainring that will draw some stares!!!!!


----------



## momona

*Too cool*

When do we get to see some video of that Rollin?


----------



## dfa242

Wow indeed!!  Just when you think you've seen everything, something else presents itself - very, very cool.


----------



## serg

show the headbadge, please


----------



## fat tire trader

Nice! I have a 93 Columbia (project) Century with an elliptical sprocket, an 1898? IDE (also project) tandem with curved spring cranks, a dual position elliptical Rocket Sprocket, I've never seen a triangular one...


----------



## Larmo63

Very different and unique to say the least. I'd love to just see a video 

of that pedaling on those stands just to get an idea of how the whole 

contraption works.......


----------



## walter branche

*your TREASURE*




The bicycle world is very curious about this bike ,,please find out what you can ,, also if there is any markings on the sprocket set up ,.. thanks for any effort ,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com    walter branche ,  envious !1 of many


----------



## carlalotta

Here is the headbadge:




I do have a video of the bike rolling. Hopefully this link works:
http://s963.photobucket.com/albums/ae112/carlalotta/?action=view&current=IMG_0227.mp4


----------



## dfa242

Okay, I'll say it again - wow.  I'm as curious as your cat...

Congrats on the coolest Christmas gift I've seen in a while - clearly, you have a Santa that deserves a hug.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## walter branche

*sprocket set up*

The bike is allright ,its the sprocket set up that is so  unusual or strange..I bet it was shown at an early bike show ,, introducing a new idea . very nice , thanks  ,pb


----------



## mre straightbar

*bet that sprocket is for climbing*

im seeing torque in that triangle


----------



## Easy Money

http://sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html


----------



## filmonger

*triangle*

Very Cool Bicycle - quite interesting to say the least!


----------



## filmonger

*Featherstone Cat.*

Here is a link to a featherstone Cat of the day 

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000253


----------



## filmonger

*Reuleaux Triangle*

Theory behind your crank....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuleaux_triangle


----------



## 66TigerCat

*Cool bike/crank*

In a word..... Awesome !


----------



## mre straightbar

*sheldon brown says*

good idea bad on knees


----------



## F4iGuy

*Chain Tension??*

Very nice looking bike! I just cant imagine that the chain stays tensioned as that crank spins.


----------



## carlalotta

Here is a video of it rolling:


http://s963.photobucket.com/albums/ae112/carlalotta/?action=view&current=IMG_0227.mp4


----------



## slick

That bike is absolutely INCREDIBLE!! Great, one more for my "NEED" list of bikes. So where was it found? Barn find,estate,??? Tell more PLEASE!!!


----------



## carlalotta

My Dad/Santa found it hanging a man's shed in Illinois. He was actually there to look at a 1917 Harley Davidson motorcycle and my dad mentioned something about bicycles. The guy said he had one bicycle hanging up in a shed. Unfortunately for my dad, the guy wasn't quite ready to sell the motorcycle but he did sell the bicycle. He said that the bicycle had been hanging in the shed for many years and a few people asked about it but none made any offers on it.


----------



## slick

Wow!! Great story. Well, the few that seen it and didn't make an offer are morons. If you ever decide to let it go, i'm your man. Maybe there is a rare girls bike you are after that you might not have in your massive collection, plus lotsa cash?  Btw i'm serious about wanting it. I'm slowly collecting the earlier stuff. Sold all my postwars except 2 and the prewars are slowly fading also.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Come to the Dark side, Slick!  Once you see how well made a nice 1890's bike is you'll never lust after a gas pipe post-WWI toy again.  Or at least you'll get pickier about them.


----------



## kccomet

frankly im a little disturbed to see you have this bike, i mean come on its got a top bar.what im trying to say its a boys bike. im starting to see a pattern here...... you pick up an original evinrude, show us a motor bike tank you just came accross, then this triangle monstrosity. dont devaluate the greatest deluxe girls bike collection in the country by adding this rather common boys bike. i get it, it was a christmas present but just regift it. dad will understand it doesnt go with your collection. ive sold you a couple of nice girls bikes in the past, i have a really nice GIRLS varsity that i would trade for that funky triangle job. i would even deliver it if your interested.... give me a call


----------



## carlalotta

kccomet said:


> frankly im a little disturbed to see you have this bike, i mean come on its got a top bar.what im trying to say its a boys bike. im starting to see a pattern here...... you pick up an original evinrude, show us a motor bike tank you just came accross, then this triangle monstrosity. dont devaluate the greatest deluxe girls bike collection in the country by adding this rather common boys bike. i get it, it was a christmas present but just regift it. dad will understand it doesnt go with your collection. ive sold you a couple of nice girls bikes in the past, i have a really nice GIRLS varsity that i would trade for that funky triangle job. i would even deliver it if your interested.... give me a call




You find me the ladies version and I will trade you  Same thing for the Evinrude haha As for that tank, it is for sale if anyone is interested.....


----------

